# Thinking about giving up on this one



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board! Sorry about the shoes, but at least you know whose really at fault! lol


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think maybe when he chews your shoes there is a message, take me with you when you go walking please.
Maybe there is a neighbor kid who can't have a dog who would like to walk your dog?
Welcome to the forum


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like the idea of seeing if a neighborhood child may be interested in walking your dog. Obviously, I think that you know you need to increase exercise, but would also recommend using a crate if you don't already. It will help keep your dog, and your stuff, nice and safe.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Tomahawk is 3?? my lab, who destroyed every shoe I loved (none that $$$!), quit shoes at around 3. I've been lucky with my goldie, so I'm wrong in thinking the breed doesn't like shoes?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Keep stuff picked up.
2) Use management. Restrict the areas he is in and be SURE those areas are free of chewable items.
3) Feed all meals through food dispensing toys (like: Clean Run: Treat Dispensing) or through training. Your dog can't go on the internet, walk himself, watch tv, etc... and this will give him something to do. 
4) Find a way to get him some exercise. Hire a dogwalker or get a family member or good friend to help out.
5) Get in a training class (...this will give you something to do and show you ways of tiring him out without as much physical exercise).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*The worst is almost over!*

Don't give up yet. My experience with Goldens is that they don't find their brains until they are around 3 years old, so your guy is just at the age when he is about ready to be the dog you want him to be. If you part with him now, you'll have invested the difficult (and hilarious) puppy years for nothing.

Put your expensive dress shoes - and other valuables - in the closet and close the door. Add dog-proof latches if you need to. And consider getting a well-behaved older Golden who can keep Tomahawk company and help him get some exercise. I find that having 2 or 3 Goldens at a time is better for them and better for me, since they amuse each other.

Good luck! :wavey:


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Gosh, don't give up!!! NEVER give up!!!!

He may be immature....may have medical issues affecting his attention span....

Take him to the vet and run full thyroid and blood panels, go to a behaviourist, find his sweet spot - all dogs have them. Bully sticks, marrow bones, kongs with yogurt....he's got it, maybe hidden somewhere, but he's got it!!!


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

*save my house*

Flash is 14mo old golden. He has walks, play time and excersized daily. Last week we came home from a mile walk. I put him in his yard 50' x 140' so he could get some water, I came in for a drink of water. Returned to find he pulled some of the siding off the garage. He already had pulled some of the siding off the house. I put a temporary fence around the house and the water spigot. I can't catch him. Dosen't do it all the time, only if I'm not around him or gone. HELP!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If I were you, I would this as a separate thread. Now people who click on it, will see it's an old thread and probably won't scroll all the way down to your post. Good luck!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so fortunate Bayne never went after our shoes, we can leave them lying about and he only sniffs and walks away.... hmmm maybe they smell bad? lol


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max takes my shoe, runs to another room, settles down and sort of loves on it for a bit. I never can find a pair together! But he doesn't destroy them, so it's all good. (He's 4 and he's done this since he was a puppy.)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Tucker chewed apart my brand new Birkenstocks the day I got them. I woke up and they were completely shredded.

That was the day I stopped buying expensive shoes ! LOL


----------

